# I don't even know what normal is anymore.



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've gone through so many different phases of dp and ways of feeling this disorder. Does anyone feel like this? Like it evolves so much and my perception is always getting skewed. Anything from emotion to physical things to thought process to being connected in general. It's changed so much through the past 3 years that I have no idea what normal would feel like. From existential crisis to philosophical crisis to anxiety attacks to just disconnection to existential crisis. It all just feels so wrong right now. Like I'm broken.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know how to just get centered and geounded?


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel the same way! Sorry I don't have any advice.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Do anything that's not related to DP

Constantly worrying about DP only adds further stress to the issues we already deal with

If anything worry about those issues lol


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

Sike25 said:


> I've gone through so many different phases of dp and ways of feeling this disorder. Does anyone feel like this? Like it evolves so much and my perception is always getting skewed. Anything from emotion to physical things to thought process to being connected in general. It's changed so much through the past 3 years that I have no idea what normal would feel like. From existential crisis to philosophical crisis to anxiety attacks to just disconnection to existential crisis. It all just feels so wrong right now. Like I'm broken.


This scares me reading this, I feel the exact same and it's only been like 7 months (feels like forever) well it doesn't because none of it makes sense, I've gone through so many changes but never felt normal or close to normal, when i try and think of everything as a whole it feels fucked and fake. Lol god help us. Nothing can, once altered I dont think our minds will go back tbh :/


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

corbinnn said:


> This scares me reading this, I feel the exact same and it's only been like 7 months (feels like forever) well it doesn't because none of it makes sense, I've gone through so many changes but never felt normal or close to normal, when i try and think of everything as a whole it feels fucked and fake. Lol god help us. Nothing can, once altered I dont think our minds will go back tbh :/


I dont think thats a good thing to say and might scare some people. I went back to normal and it stayed normal for a year. But yes i got it again due to traumatic events. I think if thats what ur mind does as a defense mechanism then yes it can happen again but u may not have the disorder so when it comes on u will learn not to obsess over it and it will go as opposed to becoming a disorder again.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Yes - there's been some great blog posts, from myself and Selig, that can show how to ground in situations that call for extreme anxiety.
> 
> 
> Grounding Techniques - Why Grounding Can Help.
> ...


when people say existential crisis they dont seem to mean what i do. I dont mean my lifes purpose what i mean is im terrified to even think. or look out of my eyes because it feels wrong. its a good video for feeling like u dont have a purpose or meaning or whatever.


----------

